# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  По-советуйте TVтюнер!

## ValeronS

Всем привет! Хочу поставить TVтюнер, для просмотра аналогового TV, спутникового и записи видео. Предложений в интернете море, но как бы в нём не утонуть и купить себе цивильную вещь. Если кто знает про них (тюнеры) и чем руководствоваться при их выборе, буду очень благодарен за помощь.:)

----------


## Cheechako

Ну если очень субъективно, то советую обратить внимание на AverMedia/Beholder; они давно на рынке, хорошая функциональность; у последнего поддержка, пожалуй, получше, но (опять-таки субъективно) "избыточный" програмный интерфейс. Внутренний/внешний - вопрос личных пристрастий/планируемого использования :)

----------


## ValeronS

Благодарствую! Про Beholder тоже много хрошего слышал и читал на форумах, наверно на нём и заострю своё внимание.

----------


## Микола

для начала купи б\у любой или возми попользоваться а потом решай. У меня у самаго KWorld Multimedia и не жалуюсь даже Dendy подциплял

----------

